# Techniques for precise cuts



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

What kinds of things do you guys do to insure precise cuts and such?
Specifically in wood and styrene.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Table saw, use it for wood and styrene, but with styrene you use a fine tooth blade, someone did say there is a blade made for plastic now, have not been to Home Depot yet to get it. For small plastic cuts, check out Micro Mark for tools for that.

Tom H


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Measure twice, cut once.... 

For wood, I'll cut near the line and use a flat lap sander to make the final edge. 

Inside square corners... band saw...


----------



## COFFEEBREAK (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been in the furniture and cabinet industries,since 1962 and I have never heard of a flat lap sander please explain. I do know that diffrent
parts of the country have diffrent names for things ????????

Ed


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A simple 4" disc sander... motorised 

Sorry 'flat lap' comes from my lapidary vocabulary... 

John


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hobby fine toothed saw and miter box. Just ordered a mini-table saw. 
Doug


----------



## COFFEEBREAK (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds like what we call a palm sander or a jitterbugg sander ?????? 
Ed


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

It depends on the size of the material you are cutting. I use a table saw to cut typical scale framing wood sizes from larger planks such as 2x4 and 1x6. Then I use a chop saw or miter box to make finish size cuts to the scale wood pieces. I cut all my Styrene with an x-acto knife. I haven't found a saw blade that works well enough for my liking. 

Big John


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.
I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I can cut it crooked WITH a miter box!


----------

